# Finaplix



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 13, 2015)

Can someone explain why it is that cattle can eat these pellets, but when it comes to humans we have to inject?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 13, 2015)

Ah, it's implanted into cattle. They don't eat it.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 13, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Ah, it's implanted into cattle. They don't eat it.



Ah, gotcha. Here I was thinking that it was added to their feed?


----------



## Magical (Jul 13, 2015)

Basskiller has a good amount of info on this


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 13, 2015)

Like DYS said, fina pellets get implanted. You could do the same but I'd rather inject lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 13, 2015)

I think rectally would work...you could try rectally


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 13, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I think rectally would work...you could try rectally



You always come up with the best ideas....


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 13, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I think rectally would work...you could try rectally



You know this from personal experience?


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 13, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Like DYS said, fina pellets get implanted. You could do the same but I'd rather inject lol



I know someone who tried this.  It did not turn out well.  http://www.allivet.com/p-2197-finaplix-implant-gun.aspx


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 13, 2015)

Wait a minute!!!! Wait just one fukkin minute !!! 

I can get tren surgically implanted ?


----------



## Yaya (Jul 14, 2015)

Fina could be made for injection, crushed and put under ur tongue, used Via transdermal using something like DMSO, implanted  and snorted....


I've pretty much done everything except the implant 

I would recommend buying a kit if ur gonna do it urself....

Fina is the best form of tren IMO


----------



## goodfella (Jul 14, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I think rectally would work...you could try rectally



Faster absorption I read bro!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 14, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> You know this from personal experience?



No but its on my bucket list...its the last item



goodfella said:


> Faster absorption I read bro!



Thats what im sayin!!


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 14, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> No but its on my bucket list...its the last item



I have a buddy who takes the pellets and turns them into an injectable oil. I have not tried it yet but the results I have seen are amazing.


----------



## Magical (Jul 14, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> I have a buddy who takes the pellets and turns them into an injectable oil. I have not tried it yet but the results I have seen are amazing.



Seems like its cheaper just buy tren ready made. Them there pellets is spensive


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 14, 2015)

Magical said:


> Seems like its cheaper just buy tren ready made. Them there pellets is spensive



Fina is price gouged now that it's discontinued. You can still get it at mark up or use Revalor or Component TH. The price is on par for the most part with UGL tren, the only difference is fina and the rest are guaranteed to have tren in them whereas every UGL ismt so lucky.


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 14, 2015)

Magical said:


> Seems like its cheaper just buy tren ready made. Them there pellets is spensive



Not when you are from cattle country.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 14, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I think rectally would work...you could try rectally



I'm going to pass on the rectal protocol...lol


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 14, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Wait a minute!!!! Wait just one fukkin minute !!!
> 
> I can get tren surgically implanted ?



I hear ya brother...the Tren train left the station last Sunday!!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 14, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> I have a buddy who takes the pellets and turns them into an injectable oil. I have not tried it yet but the results I have seen are amazing.



from what YaYa said it sounds like this is correct


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 14, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> the only difference is fina and the rest are guaranteed to have tren in them whereas every UGL isn't so lucky.



^^^^this right here.


----------



## goodfella (Jul 14, 2015)

IM using some fina right now that someone recently brewed up from pellets. I hear nowadays on price, it depends on which state your in. Say for instance; You live in Taxes where it's cattle land, it's easier to come by/cheaper, specially if you own cattle. At least this is what Im told....


----------



## stonetag (Jul 14, 2015)

Might want to acquire three more stomachs before you do anything to drastic with pellets.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 15, 2015)

ya, the four stomach thing did cross my mind. Thanks.


----------



## Sledge (Jul 15, 2015)

I've made homebrew with the pellets, and bought ugl stuff, but nothing beat the home brew!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 15, 2015)

Magical said:


> Seems like its cheaper just buy tren ready made. Them there pellets is spensive



Its right around 10 bucks per 200mg which is actually a little cheaper. They are manufactured by a non sterilizing process - Preventing contamination is important when doing non sterile compounding, but compounders do not have to work in completely sterile environment's aka clean rooms. Ug's don't either so whoop d whoop.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 15, 2015)

It's not just a sterilization problem.  Those pellets contain binders and shit that have to be removed.  You don't want to inject a lot of the garbage that's in them.  It's a little more complicated than just brewing up some tren powder and filtering it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> It's not just a sterilization problem.  Those pellets contain binders and shit that have to be removed.  You don't want to inject a lot of the garbage that's in them.  It's a little more complicated than just brewing up some tren powder and filtering it.


They contain estrogen too don't they? Or is that the synovex one?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> They contain estrogen too don't they? Or is that the synovex one?



Fina-he doesnt contain estrogen. Synovex does as well as Revalor I believe.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 15, 2015)

Finaplix has no estrogen and if u get the proper kit it comes with a magic solution to remove the binding glue


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 15, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Finaplix has no estrogen and if u get the proper kit it comes with a magic solution to remove the binding glue



They still sell kits?


----------



## Yaya (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm sure they do

They still sell everything


----------

